
Show HN: HappyFunTimes. Party games using smartphones as controllers - greggman
http://greggman.github.io/HappyFunTimes/
======
Vaskivo
Really cool! I might play with this a bit.

Since tablets came around, I hoped games like this would appear. Everybody
grabs their smartphone/tablet to play a game in a big screen.

The tablet as a living room peripheral is an interesting idea.

EDIT: After reading almost all of the docs, I'm really eager to try this. I'm
not a fan (or experienced) with html/css/javascript, but Unity support is a
good feature. I simply cannot upvote this enough. I hope more HN'ers see this
post. Congratulations!

------
redindian75
Looks really cool - has many potential outside just gaming. Audience polling
at conferences, Marketing booths, classrooms, etc

Can it be played over a outside network?

